# FreeBSD V9.1 Hyper-V installation disk mount error



## Libkin (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD V9.1 amd64 on Windows 2008 R2 Hyper-V environment. It tries to create three partitions in guided mode: ada0 with ada0p1 (boot), ada0p2 (/, UFS) and ada0p3 (swap). After I click Finish and Commit I receive the error message: 
	
	



```
Error mounting partition /mnt: mount: /dev/ada0p2: Invalid argument.
```

I tried manual partition creation with the same result. It creates partitions but doesn't mount it. I tried: `gpart destroy -F ada0`, but had no success. VHD is fixed size.

Any ideas?

Thank you!
Misha.


----------



## Libkin (Jul 22, 2013)

I found the problem's origin. The main reason is the size of the disk. When I tried to make 127 GB instead of 500 GB the installation started correctly. It means that or freebsd FreeBSD or Hyper-V has capability problems.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2013)

It's not FreeBSD.  Real multi-terabyte disks work fine with GPT.


----------



## Libkin (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, sure. But the mount command gives an "Illegal argument" error when using a 500 GB disk. I don't think that it can be a bug in Hyper-V. I think it's some capability issue. I can install Linux and Windows with no errors.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 22, 2013)

Invalid argument can mean several things.  Was the partition formatted with a filesystem?  UFS has no problems with large partitions on real disks:


```
# gpart create -s gpt ada0
# gpart add -t freebsd-ufs ada0
# gpart show ada0
=>       34  976773101  ada0  GPT  (465G)
         34  976773101     1  freebsd-ufs  (465G)
# newfs /dev/ada0p1
# mount /dev/ada0p1 /mnt
# df -h /mnt
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p1    451G    8.0k    415G     0%    /rw/mnt
```


----------



## Libkin (Jul 26, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Invalid argument can mean several things.  Was the partition formatted with a filesystem?  UFS has no problems with large partitions on real disks:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes. Filesystem is UFS. I have this problem only when using Hyper-V. I tried to create two VHDs: 127 GB and 320 GB. 127 GB mounts correctly, but 320 GB gives the same error.

I'm sure it's some capability issue. I tried both amd64 and i386 distributions.

Misha.


----------



## Libkin (Jul 26, 2013)

I tried to create the filesystem manually:


```
# newfs /dev/ada1p1
/dev/ada1p1: 203776.0MB (417333176 sectors) block size 32768, fragment size 4096
        using 326 cylinder groups of 626.09MB, 20035 blks, 80256 inodes.
super-block backups (for fsck_ffs -b #) at:
 192, 1282432, 3846912, ...............
......
......
......
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB: ca 00 a2 2d f9 4f 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 10 (IDNF )
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): RES 51 10 a2 2d f9 0f 0f 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): Retrying command
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB: ca 00 a2 2d f9 4f 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 10 (IDNF )
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): RES 51 10 a2 2d f9 0f 0f 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): Retrying command
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB: ca 00 a2 2d f9 4f 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 10 (IDNF )
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): RES 51 10 a2 2d f9 0f 0f 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): Retrying command
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB: ca 00 a2 2d f9 4f 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 10 (IDNF )
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): RES 51 10 a2 2d f9 0f 0f 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): Retrying command
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): WRITE_DMA. ACB: ca 00 a2 2d f9 4f 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 10 (IDNF )
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): RES 51 10 a2 2d f9 0f 0f 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata1:0:1:0): ERROR 5, Retries exhausted
newfs: wtfs: 131072 bytes at sector 267988352: Input/output error
#
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a capability issue, but given that FreeBSD works fine on real hardware and this problem only happens in Hyper-V, it is almost certainly a problem with Hyper-V.  Someone motivated could test similarly large emulated drives in VirtualBox.  If FreeBSD works there (likely) but not in Hyper-V, then it's certainly a Hyper-V problem.


----------

